# Should I rotate cigars in my humidor?



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Having filled my 150 ct. humidor, I bought a 400 to 500 capacity chest a few months ago. I've been storing the cigars in their boxes inside the humidor but I'm finding this is not the most efficient use of space. If I take them out of the boxes and stack them loose should I rotate them from time to time, (move the bottom ones to the top)? I'll be using the large humidor primarily for aging and long term storage.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Some do and some dont..I do know that Humidity can build up in pockets so I would think rotating them would benefit them.



I dont personally because I go through them too fast..LOL




Shawn


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you think the grate at the bottom of the Treasure dome would help to eliminate the need for that?


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

As another has said, I think that people do it both ways. I don't think it would hurt to rotate them everyone once in a while and it won't take very long.


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

The biggest benefit to rotating the cigars is that you get a chance to visually inspect each one. This is extremely helpful because you can see if there are any mold or beetle problems. Also easy to tell if some are getting dry. I do this once a month. You'll eventually find out what's right for you & your comfort level.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't rotate them in the box and I don't rotate them in the humi.

I personally try to avoid touching them as much as possible. Some see me only when it time for the annual visual inspection


----------



## ribletman (Jun 30, 2009)

apevia said:


> ...it won't take very long.


Depends on how many cigars you have! :juggle:


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't rotate mine. Never saw a need to and you only increase the risk of damaging the wrappers by shuffling them around often.



Rev.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a 100 ct and only rotate when I add new gars


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

If I rotated my humi the lid would be facing the wall and I wouldn't be able to get any smokes.

:hurt:


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

I don't rotate them per se, but I purchase and smoke them enough that they get a bit of movement naturally. I think it's good to examine your cigars every 3-6 months anyways to check for beetles, mold, etc.


----------



## UPGRAYEDD (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll preface by saying I am no expert. 
I have read several articles that state you should rotate your cigars. I don't. Im too lazy...too busy...insert any other excuse here....

Last week I rearranged my humidor and rotated about 150 cigars that haven't been moved for over 2-3 years. After looking them over, I saw no reason they needed to be moved. I believe you probably do a lot more damage messing with them, than you do leaving them alone.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nah. I do tend to keep like strengths and wrappers together, but that's about as far as I go. I know guys who've had cigars laying in the same place in their humis for well in excess of 20yrs, with no ill effects.


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

ribletman said:


> Depends on how many cigars you have! :juggle:


Thats very true!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

They not only must be rotated one quarter turn
every fortnight, they should be aligned in a 
north/south direction with the foot facing south.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hermit said:


> They not only must be rotated one quarter turn
> every fortnight, they should be aligned in a
> north/south direction with the foot facing south.


A lot of folks don't know about the n/s thing...
hahaha!
:lol:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hermit said:


> They not only must be rotated one quarter turn
> every fortnight, they should be aligned in a
> north/south direction with the foot facing south.


Oh shizzle! Is that polar north, or magnetic north??


----------

